

Potential Goldmine: Branded Artist Apps Could Make Money and Please Fans - geoffsanders
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/04/branded-artist-apps/

======
geoffsanders
I actually applied to this summers YC batch with an idea regarding just this
thing! I'm the co-founder of Fangible (<http://www.fangible.com>) and we've
been at work since January addressing this vary subject.

